

You Already Won The Lottery - bennesvig
http://bennesvig.com/you-already-won-the-lottery/

======
lmm
The wonders of modern developed-world life do not encourage me to work at such
"opportunities"; if anything quite the opposite. I can sit in a safe corporate
job and still live a life that would have been beyond the dreams of even
royalty a few generations ago. Sure there's room for improvement, but not
enough to be worth spending a lot of effort on.

